
Propaganda Games: Sesame Credit – The True Danger of Gamification - ePierre
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHcTKWiZ8sI
======
ePierre
Can anyone based in China provide more information on this? Is there such a
system? Is it working as explained in the video?

